# I Feel Pretty



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Oh so pretty :daisy: Abby is 6 months old today


----------



## ~*Jessie*~ (Aug 8, 2007)

Awww, Abby is so cute! Happy 6 month birthday


----------



## lebecron (May 10, 2007)

Oh wow Alisha, she looks gorgeous. What a pretty little girl she looks in that dress - I just love lil girl Chis dressed in pink!!!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Awww she's such a little peanut :love5:
I love her dress! 
Mia is going to be 7 months old soon...they grow up so fast!!


----------



## *Tiff* (Aug 7, 2007)

awww how cute!!! (gosh she reminds me of osc)


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwww................Abby is beautiful in that pink dress. 

My Bella wants the same dress (LOL).


----------



## Jen (Sep 13, 2005)

:shock: :love5: she's just adorable!

her dress is too cute alisha


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

6 months already....OMG
Still is a little baby, she looks so darn cute sitting there in her pretty dress.


----------



## Lin (Jun 7, 2006)

She IS pretty! And oh so cute in her little dress!


----------



## freedomchis (Jul 28, 2007)

shes sooooo cute in that little pink dress alisha what a cute little girl you have


----------



## Jessbell (Apr 28, 2007)

_

Oh my gosh, I really must get me a long coat! :lol: lol Abby is SUCH a gorgeous girl, so sweet! :love5: 

*HAPPY HALF BIRTHDAY ABBY!!!*x_


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks everyone


----------



## Katie (Apr 9, 2005)

Oh my goodness!! :love5: :love5: Look at that fuzzy little puppy!! :love5: She is SO cute Alisha! And 6 months already awww what a big girl. I love her dress too


----------



## JOLIE'SMOM (Jul 15, 2005)

What an adorable little girl!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Katie I got the dress at walmart


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Thanks Cindie


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Wow the dress is from Walmart?? I'm going to have to go there!


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

Yeh Katie it's like tshirt material & the color is prettier in person. The funny thing is she's wide (fat) so it flips up on her after a minute of wearing it :lol: It's like it hits her belly & it won't lay down.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Abby is so adorable!!! She looks so cute in her little dress.
Do you know what her weight is now?
Bootsie is a little over 4 months and a little over 3 lbs.
I think they have a similar look and I was wondering if they were close in size.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

MSBoots she weighed 2.1 last week.


----------



## MSBOOTS (May 4, 2006)

Alisha said:


> MSBoots she weighed 2.1 last week.


Wow our Bootsie is a big girl compared to her.


----------



## Alisha (Mar 11, 2005)

That's why the breeder was real cautious about who got her. She got spayed right before she came to live with us. Fender was 5 months on the 31st & weighed 3.1 so he's pretty small too.I guess it was tuesday of last week they were weighed whenever he got his last shots.


----------



## maureen (May 9, 2004)

She looks very girly, what a cute picture.


----------



## Foxy Roxy (Aug 31, 2007)

How cute. I like her dress.


----------



## cocochihuahua (Jun 2, 2006)

Oh my gosh she is such a little sweetheart!!!!
Oooh i love her!!!


----------



## rachel (Jun 16, 2006)

She is such a doll! :love5: I love her dress!


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 13, 2006)

She is soo adorable!! :love5: :love5: What a sweetie pie. For some reason she reminds me of Izzy in the face, mabye it's the expression.


----------

